# Delux Automatic Air Con



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Just noticed on the configurator its now possible to have the fancy air con without going for the Comfort and Sound Package... £495


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Makes the pack look expensive...


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Makes the pack look expensive...


Not sure is the b&o upgrade not quite expensive? Also armrest and reversing sensors.

Price seems about right to me.

Saying that the pack should have included cruise as standard. Indeed the base level spec should have had cc as standard but let's not go into that.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

£405 is the saving on the TT and £675 on the TTS ... 

The C&S pack is £1590 on the TT and £1320 on the TTS

and each item individually is:

£495 digital air con
£430 rear parking sensors
£895 B&O
£175 arm rest

which totals £1995

Agree about CC - its a *comfort*able option to have and should be included. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, but the B&O is a give-away, its worth about a £5er..


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I certainly found the B&O hugely better than the standard audio when testing a Sport vs an S-line. Worth more than £5 to me!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ianle said:


> I certainly found the B&O hugely better than the standard audio when testing a Sport vs an S-line. Worth more than £5 to me!


Someone has forgotten how "good" the Bose was in the mark 2 I think. I've found the B&O system in the mark 3 to be pretty good but of course all IMO.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, the BOSE was or is shocking and I'm being polite.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Yeah, the BOSE was or is shocking and I'm being polite.


What does that make the standard system then?

I've got Bose and it's great for what it is.Certainly no Burmester,but I'd wager it's better than the B+O after hearing that system.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> Just noticed on the configurator its now possible to have the fancy air con without going for the Comfort and Sound Package... £495


But when you select that does it then force you to select other additional options that go with it?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Mr R said:


> £405 is the saving on the TT and £675 on the TTS ...
> 
> The C&S pack is £1590 on the TT and £1320 on the TTS
> 
> ...


IMO the aircon, arm rest and parking sensors should be standard fit....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the BOSE was or is shocking and I'm being polite.
> ...


The standard system was better than the optional BOSE, more bass and depth.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> But when you select that does it then force you to select other additional options that go with it?


No no, it can be selected independently.



leopard said:


> I've got Bose and it's great for what it is.Certainly no Burmester,but I'd wager it's better than the B+O after hearing that system.


Burmester, as in Mercedes?  is it really that good? Never had BOSE so can't really compare to anything, except I thought the standard sound in the A3 wasn't quite the best, but the B&O seems better in comparison.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes it is good,as found in higher end Mercedes and Porsche(but I mustn't mention anything else about different car makes due to the troll element of it :lol

Really Bose and B+O are lifestyle products that appeal to the masses,whereas Burmester,Linn et al are true audiophile products.This adds up to a huge difference if you hear them side by side.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

People don't call you troll for mentioning other products, people are calling you that for your attitude and confrontational nature unless it supports the MK2 - just like that post :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> People don't call you troll for mentioning other products, people are calling you that for your attitude and confrontational nature unless it supports the MK2 - just like that post :lol:


To be fair I think you're the biggest troll going.

To say I'm confrontational because I don't like a certain colour combo,or the way the VC is arranged is perverse.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not the one baiting in another forum..

I could mention how bad the MK2 is on every thread in that section - it would only be my perspective, or how you've made the wrong colour/options choices, the MK2 TTS is a dog the MK5 Golf out performs it in every way.. its over priced and for hairdressers.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

No idea on Bose, but my previous Lexus had a Mark Levinson sound system, it was really quality.

Think it was 18 or 20 odd speakers, you could dial up the bass, treble or mid range depending in your mood and the amp was amazing.
The Lexus was a very quiet car though with loads of sound deadening, and soft surfaces everywhere, so guess a lot easier to tune system than in the relatively noisy TT, and especially the roadster as not a lot of space.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mark Levinson is truly top notch equipment.The man(Levinson)first made his name back in the 70's with the domestic American Hifi market. He was bought out though about 15yrs ago with his name being licensed.
Levinson is to what Burmester is in Germany,however Dieter (the man) still has full control of his company.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I know on the new Merc C class if you add the Premium Plus package you get the Burmester sound system. Haven't actually heard the quality of it, tho the speakers look pretty cool. 8)










*apologies for mentioning Mercedes here, and if this inadvertantly offends anyone :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

For a car the quality is good,but and it's a big but in the grand scheme of things in Dieter's world the Mercedes premium system is pretty low rent.His amplifiers alone can cost more than a TT and a system running into several hundred thousand pounds


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Mark Levinson and Bang & and Olufsen Automotive are now both owned by Harman.

http://news.harman.com/releases/harman- ... o-business


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> For a car the quality is good,but and it's a big but in the grand scheme of things in Dieter's world the Mercedes premium system is pretty low rent.His amplifiers alone can cost more than a TT and a system running into several hundred thousand pounds


Yup premium car makers are trying to associate with so called high end hifi to bring the whole package seem premium. If it sounds ok in the process then I guess it's a bonus.


----------

